# Tibiotalocalcaneal fusion



## tbauknight (Mar 12, 2013)

Can anyone tell me the cpt code to use for a revision of ankle fusion with tibiotalocalcaneal fusion?


----------



## Nat (Mar 12, 2013)

28725 is for the talocalcaneal and the ankle fusion would be either 27870 or 27871 depending on dictation.


----------



## tbauknight (Mar 18, 2013)

Thank you for input, very helpful.


----------

